# Liberty ship



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Is mliberty ship good place for red snapper and King mackerel?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably have a good chance catching a king, but I would say rhe liberty has been hit hard. During snapper season


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove the liberty ship (Joseph Meeks) yesterday and believe it or not there were some Snapper on it. Of course it's closed now but it should be nice when and if it opens up this fall. That liberty ship always holds Snapper but after a couple days of pressure they must be patiently soaked to be caught.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

hmm so where is it open for red snapper right now?


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Mexico maybe?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah i went there 4 days ago. Only 1 undersized snapper 1 small king, 1 i believe to be a goliath. And a couple sharks. Tried free lining for snapper and chumming and nothing.


----------

